# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Повторение маха-мантры в уме и тонкие существа

## Александр 2

Тут Вы ответили на вопрос (В чем разница.)
Там Вы сказали что принцыпиальной разницы когда маха-мантру повторяешь в слух когда повторяешь в уме,нет. Но когда в слух то благо получают другие существа,а когда в уме то благо никто не получает,только ум.
Вопрос такой:  А как насчет этих тонких существ которым легко прочесть мысли человека а значит и маха-мантру в уме?   Я знаю что люди болеющие шизофренией немогут скрыть свои мысли от этих существ.Напрашивается мысль что они(тонкие существа) получают благо.

Я задаю вам вопросы,как мне кажется,часто.  Подумал,может так нельзя..  Другие тоже хотят Вам написать,да и времени у Вас может быть нет столько..
Как часто Вам можно задавать вопросы?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Тонкие существа также имеют слух. Поэтому они не только могут читать мысли, но могут слышать звук. Более того, обычно духи (если вы их имеете в виду) очень неблагочестивы и потому они могут не оценить нашу джапу в уме, т.к. у них нет квалификации на это. А если они услышат звуки джапы, то получат благо, даже если не смогут оценить их.

Вы можете задавать вопросы когда хотите и сколько хотите. А отвечаю я по мере возможности. Свободного времени у меня нет вообще и никогда не будет, т.к. те ожидания, которые возлагают на меня люди, бесконечно превосходят мои скромные возможности. Поэтому я просто делаю то, что могу, а что не могу, то не делаю. Ожидания растут, а возможности с годами уменьшаются. Единственная просьба по вопросам: пишите их коротко и ясно. И желательно грамотно. У вас количество ошибок зашкаливает.

----------


## Александр 2

Я думал что ошибок нет,так как в телефоне включена функцыя для исправление ошибок.
Да.   Мая карма наверно такая  :smilies: .Всю жизнь пишу обязательно с ошибками. Неужели так трудно писать грамотно.

Харе Кришна.

----------

